# Need ID. Unsure if this is entirely pest related



## OwenKlip (3 mo ago)

My girlfriend and I recently moved into a new house which needs quite the yard rehab. Upon mowing for the first time I’ve found something I’ve never seen before. I’ll attach a photo, but all in all it’s a smelly and mushy substance around our drainage clean out pipe. There’s some kind of excrement (I believe from a cat) on this area, and I’m just trying to identify it if possible. I’m going to be removing it with a shovel tomorrow, but if it’s something organic, I’d like to nip it at the bud.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Slime Mold


----------

